# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Cortador Circular

## Pedro Vicente

Boas a todos,
Não sei se será o tópico certo mas cá vai.
Já corri tudo o que é loja em Portimao á procura 
dos cortadores circulares para madeira e acrilico,desses
estilo compasso com um eixo e lamina de corte,que se 
vêem nos sites Americanos de bricolage.
Apenas encontrei uns Chineses para azulejo mas muito
pequenos ,só dão para 8cm.
Preciso para pelo menos 16cm.
Alguem saberá informar-me como conseguir um.

----------


## Santos Madeira

Bom dia, porque não faz diversos furos e depois com uma serra tico-tico abre ao diametro necessário? é uma forma e não gasta dinheiro. Digo eu!!!!um abraço

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Obrigado Santos, mas a ideia é mesmo
um unico corte limpo e preciso.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Para 16cm deve ser dificil encontrar...

----------


## Santos Madeira

Carissimo companheiro, sem pretender ser melga, pergunto: e esse que encontrou não dará para modificar ao seu gosto???já me dei ao trabalho de ir ao AKI á procura (mera curiosidade) e nem lá existe esse aparelho de corte para esse diametro. Um abração

----------


## Pedro Vicente

É verdade Santos.A peça que tenho tem o cortante para 
azulejo ,preciso para acrilico,estou a ver se mando vir da
America ,há muitos sites com esse material.
Com tempo até é possivel fazer a ferramenta ou adaptar 
outra mas neste momento estou a montar o meu sistema
e tenho estado a fazer praticamente tudo que nem
sei para onde me virar.
Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

sou electricista e no trabalho tinha um cortador circular que fazia 25 cm... era utilizado pra cortar pladur.... mas tinha lá mais peças..... penso que dava para a madeira..... mas lembro que o preço era cerca de 100 euros.... será que vale a pena!?

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Esse tipo de broca extensível, se é que se pode chamar assim, tem o nome de cintel, é utilizado também para fazer juntas circulares, mas existe um tipo que serve para adaptar ao berbequim e engenhos de furar.

Eu no meu caso utilizo brocas cranianas até 110mm, acima disso utilizo uma Tupia á qual adapto um extensor com vários furos, o qual aparafuso ao centro do circulo que pretendo fazer e depois é só andar à volta.

----------


## Pedro Vicente

Boas
Eu tambem para circulos c/ mais de 18cm
utilizei a tupia com extensor para circulos(não é mais
que um espigão em um dos braços do marginador)com
muito bons resultados.Para circulos até10cm ,as brocas
cranianas. O buzilis é mesmo entre 13 a 16cm.
O preço disso na net varia entre 8 a 31.99US Dolar,e
há dezenas de modelos em sites americanos.
ex:http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?FamilyID=799

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas 

O que eu queria dizer era mesmo tupia, para os furos menores tens de fazer um furo na própria base da tupia, e depois fazes aí o fulcro, o problema é mesmo achar a distância certa.

Até agora o furo menor que fiz foi de 90mm, podia fazer com as brocas cranianas, mas assim fica mais perfeito, além disso se quizer fazer só rebaixos sem cortar por completo é a unica maneira.

----------


## Fernando Soares

Pedro

O que pretendes chama-se corta circulos e é usado normalmente para cortar pladur.


As casas de electricidade costumam ter esta ferramenta.

Eu tenho um que comprei em Leiria, não me recordo do preço, mas sei que foram mais de 100 euros.

Um abraço

----------


## JoãoMiguel

para furos grandes podes usar uma tupia



para furos mais pequenos podes usar a serra de coroa ou craniana



como alternativa tens os mini berbequins (dremel) que alguns vem com um acessorio para fazer de tupia, estes sao mais caros que as tupias mas tem muito mais utilidades.


qualquer um destes aparelhos pode ser encontrado numa loja de bricolage como o aki ou o brico marche

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

:Olá:  

Eu acho muito mais pratico e eficaz quando se esta a construir alguma coisa em acrilico, mandar cortar as peças a lazer. Acaba por ficar mais economico  e dar muito menos trabalho, ja para nao falar nos acabamentos  :yb665:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Pois é o problema é que o acrílico não tem nem a resistência nem a durabilidade do PVC, além de ser mais facil colar PVC do que acrílico. Além de que é mias fácil trabalhar o PVC o acrílico é muito quebradiço, só mesmo mandando fazer.

Pessoalmente prefiro o PVC  embora  em certas situações já tenha utilizado os dois em conjunto, o meu reactor de cálcio o corpo é em acrílico e a parte das peças em PVC.

----------


## João Flôr Santos

Não sei se ajuda mas sei de um local onde fazem esses cortes,pois ja têm maquina adequada.é uma loja de acrilicos.
Um abraço

----------


## Micael Alves

carlos qual foi a cola que usaste para colar acrilico ao pvc ??

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas

Não dá para colar, acrílico ao PVC.

O corpo do Reactor é de Acrílico, mas a tampa onde estão todos os acessórios é de PVC, e é nessa tampa que os acessórios estão todos colados, depois é apertada na gola do corpo de acrílico.

----------


## Micael Alves

obrigada carlos 

estáva convencido que dava para colar  acrilico ao pvc  :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

esse reactor que está na foto está na secção diy??  (vou fazer um entretanto)

fica bem :Olá:

----------


## Carlos Dias

Boas Micael


Não coloquei nos DY porque achei que não valia a pena, afinal há por aí tantos melhores que o meu. :yb624:  

Mas se necessitares de alguma ajuda é só dizeres. :SbOk:

----------

